# Cubase-Instrumente downloaden?



## schneewittchenz (12. Oktober 2002)

Juten Abend!
Ich wollt mal fragn, ob und wo man sich für Cubase Instrumente aus dem Netz laden kann.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Oktober 2002)

Wenn du mit Instrumenten Synthesizer meinst, wirst du sie wohl oder übel kaufen müssen.


----------

